# 2009 Murano - Display, Radio, and Heat all going out



## alli0322 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi, 
Sorry if this has been posted before. I can't seem to find anything about this happening anywhere. I have seen some OLD posts (roughly 2012) but never found an answer. 

My murano has been experiencing some weird electrical stuff. My display (no GPS, just a plain display with back up camera), radio, and heat/AC control all go out at the same time. It looks like it's constantly cycling trying to restart over and over again. I have no control of anything other than a very brief (3-5 second) window right at the beginning of a restart cycle to quickly adjust my heat or use my display, then it's out and cycles again - over and over. 

I have NO idea where to start and what it could be. Display units are pretty pricey and I'm worried it's some time of main unit, so replacing the display would be pointless. Has anyone experienced this? Or does anyone know if the display controls everything else?


----------

